# Using wood in a UDS??



## smoknrookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I have tried the Royal Oak brand of woood chunks, I have tried plain charcaol w/ wood chips in a foil pouch and have had good results.. So I decided to try using charcaol with actual pieces of wood that I  have split for my wood stove i the barn, the results did not go in my favor.. I had good temp setting but I kept getting plain white smoke.. So I guess my queston is: when using charcoal mixed with split wood pieces should I be able to produce the thin blue smoke?? If so where am I making my mistake, is it too much air? not enough air? if it is something else PLEASE let me know, any help would be appreciated..


----------



## richtee (Aug 26, 2008)

My bet is you used too much "real wood" A chunk or two is all that's needed. To improve results you could preburn maybe 5 chunks if you would like to be assured of the best possible result RE: Thin Blue.  You will go thru more wood, but less risk of "nasties".


----------



## richtee (Aug 26, 2008)

Yanno...here ya go. Fire up that wood stove, and pull a shovelfull out and into the smoker. Of course..you only burn good hardwood in the stove, right?


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 26, 2008)

I would have to say no.Unless ya pre- burn like Richtee said. I am still learning on the u.d.s. , but  any more than a fist sized chunk or 2 and I get the billowing white too


----------



## div (Aug 26, 2008)

I usally put two or three small chunks in there and nail it with the torch and wait awhile before putting the food on until the wood stops being on fire, kinda blackens a but, put the food on cover it up and the blue smoke comes out. Sometimes I have a prob with temp but I just picked up two new racks from home depot that lift up on two sides so u can get extra feul in there without having to take the racks out.


Hope this helps a little, all my stuff has come out pretty good so far.

Div


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 26, 2008)

True statement.  For ribs, yardbirds, or anything less than a 4-5 yr smoke, one fist size chunk of wood.  For longer smokes (butts, briskets, etc), bury 2-4 pieces in with the charcoal, aka minion method


----------



## smoknrookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks tooa ll for the info.. I will try it again with less wood and see what happens.. Thanks again


----------



## jminion (Aug 26, 2008)

The problem is when you are trying to burn wood you have to be able to move volumes of air. WSM, UDS, small offsets just are not able to move the air needed to get the job done. Preburn as Richtee or small chunchs in the fire is the way to go. The thing about preburning is you in the long run unless the wood is free it's cheaper to get charcoal.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 26, 2008)

Drum works on the theory of being airtight, like Jim said, not enough air to burn straight wood.
Charcoal is your friend!
I cook 12 to 14 hrs on 2 fist sized chunks for smoke, more than enough!


----------

